# 7 week old puppy needing



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

anal glands expressed?
I have her Daddy who has also had a very bad problem with excess anal gland juices.

I noticed a week ago, my Blossom's anal gland was also showing the same signs as her Dad.

I've taken him to the vet and they said he was normal, I've been expressing him for every 3-4 weeks, it's that bad. They say it's normal for him, but I'm worried now because she is so young. I just expressed her and she had quite a lot come out. I was gentle, and hardly squeezed.

Any suggestions? The vets seem to think I should have her looked at also, but that won't be until tomorrow afternoon.

They are purebred AKC chihuahuas.

*I may also add, they both have shown no signs of their anal glands irritating them or infection. They do not scoot, or lick at all. It actually may just be all in my head, but it just bothers me how much comes out when I express them. *


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG-blossom is soo big n looks just like her daddy.i havent had any anal gland problems but i would think that if daddy has a prob w/it n shes having it this early that theres a good chance that it will b ongoing.u should b able to google "anal gland infection canine genetic".the vet'll kno better


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure -- I've never had to express one before they were a year old. Crazy she needed it so young!! If they are an adult needing "help" with anal glands, then every 3-4 weeks is about normal so I wouldn't worry too much about Daddy. If he passes it on to a lot of pups though I would possibly reconsider using him as part of your breeding program as most average pet owners are shocked that dogs even have anal glands lol.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

She is the only one so far that has had this trait of his. He's had 4 litters, and he is 1 1/2 years old.

I was considering taking him off the line because I do not want to breed dogs that are not bettering the chihuahua breed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I just would be concerned if every pup had it...but it does not sound like that is the problem


----------



## NatnPearl (Aug 17, 2011)

i just bought a new chihuahua puppy who is 8 weeks old and i had to have her glands expressed...all she did for the first few days i bought her was scoot and scoot...no 2 days after being expressed shes scooting again..im concerned as well


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just gonna throw this out----'scooting' can be allergic in origin. Also it can be just something they do. My two chi's scoot all the time. They seem to release it OK, because when the vet does it, nothing much comes out. Sue


----------

